

Aardvark: Intelligent Answers Via IM or Twitter (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/07/intelligent-answers-via-im-or-twitter/

======
greengirl512
If you're not interested in our review of Aardvark, you can go directly to
<http://vark.com>.

